# New Lhcf App?



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Sep 13, 2015)

Is there going to be a new LHCF app coming soon?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^I hope so. Maybe we should get a petition going. I REALLY miss the app.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Sep 15, 2015)

Nikos posted about it in this forum or the Admin News one.

There is no app with the forum update.  Question has been answered several times.

Here's one post and there are others if you search for his username dimopoulos and the word 'app'.
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/please-bring-back-the-app.758176/#post-21381301

ETA: Another one https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/upcoming-upgrade-4-4-4-5.756681/#post-21288817


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 23, 2016)

We most definitely need an app. Im going through hell trying to use my phone to post pics on or smilies on my posts lol. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Everything is pretty much the same since I joined in 07. Its 2016, it may be a little easier to navigate w an app. Especially if we pay for a subscription.


----------



## beverly (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Mxhotnix86

thanks for the feedback. unfortunately no one makes an app for this platform of software. we have upgraded the platform within the past year to resolve many issues that some were having. Also,  we have upgraded several times since 2015 vbulletin to xenforo. We are always looking for ways to improve the software and as technology continues to change we will continue to provide solutions for your needs. thank you for bearing with us !


----------



## MochaDiva (Jan 24, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> We most definitely need an app. Im going through hell trying to use my phone to post pics on or smilies on my posts lol. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Everything is pretty much the same since I joined in 07. Its 2016, it may be a little easier to navigate w an app. Especially if we pay for a subscription.



I so agree with you. I feel that it is crazy that we don't have an app when we pay to be apart of this community. I feel that they need to figure something out ASAP. I hate using the mobile site.


----------

